# PlayStation Vita EU launch line-up



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

First Party Launch Titles
Uncharted: Golden Abyss
WipEout 2048
Reality Fighters
Little Deviants
ModNation Racers: Road Trip
Everybody's Golf
Escape Plan
Top Darts
Hustle Kings
Unit 13
MotorStorm RC
Gravity Rush



Spoiler: Third Party Maybe-Not-At-Launch Titles.




Army Corps of Hell, Square Enix
Asphalt: Injection, Ubisoft
Disgaea 3 Return, NIS America
Dungeon Hunter: Alliance, Ubisoft
Dynasty Warriors Next, Tecmo Koei
EA Sports FIFA Football, EA
F1 2011, Codemasters
Lego Harry Potter: Years 5-7, WB Games
Lumines Electronic Symphony, Ubisoft
Michael Jackson: The Experience HD, Ubisoft
Ninja Gaiden (working title), Tecmo Koei
OddWorld: Strangers Wrath, OddWorld Inhabitants
Puddle, Neko Entertainment
Pure Chess, RebelPlay
Putty Squad Vita, System 3
Rayman Origins, Ubisoft
Ridge Racer, Bandai Namco
Shinobido 2, Bandai Namco
Silent Hill: Book of Memories, Konami
Stardrone Extreme, BeatShapers
Super Monkey Ball Banana Splitz, SEGA
Supremacy MMA, 505 Games
Tales from Space: Mutant Blobs Attack, Drinkbox Studios
The Treasures of Montezuma Blitz, Alawar Entertainment
Touch My Katamari, Bandai Namco
Troopies, Bloober Team
Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom, Capcom
Urban Trials, Tate Multimedia
Virtua Tennis 4: World Tour Edition, SEGA
Orc Attack, Casual Brothers
Ben 10 Galactic Racing, Bandai Entertainment
Dragon's Racing, Ignition Entertainment
Robot Rescue Revolution, Teyon
Mortal Kombat, WB Games
Assassin's Creed, Ubisoft
Bioshock, Take Two
Street Fighter X Tekken, Capcom
Call of Duty, Activision Blizzard



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-11-22-sonys-playstation-vita-eu-launch-line-up
http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2011/11/22/ps-vita-launch-line-up-new-exclusive-games-and-more-revealed/


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

Interested in 



Spoiler



none


 lol


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Interested in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a name like Heartgold, I saw that coming before I even clicked the thread.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Interested in
> ...


Too bad i suppose. Leave my name out of it


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's the first trailers for that Motorstorm RC game, I've never heard of it but it's apparently because it was only announced a few moments ago.

[yt]cASfalm5OV4[/yt]

Very very pleased with this line-up, I'm really interested in the following titles, and I'll wait for reviews of Gravity Rush.

Uncharted: Golden Abyss
WipEout 2048
ModNation Racers: Road Trip
MotorStorm RC
Those 3 racing games are going to rock, I loved Wipeout on the PSP and MotorStorm, and MNR isn't half that bad since I gave it another try a few days ago. Really impressive line-up. Epic Sony.


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a relatively good launch. Little Deviants and Everybody's golf will fit in with the handheld gaming ethos and Uncharted :GA is clearly the killer app.


----------



## Langin (Nov 22, 2011)

None of the first party titles interest me. 0.o

Maybe some 3rd will do. Still i won't buy a Vita.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 22, 2011)

none of them interest me i hope the usa line up is better or il just get my vita with no games till something is out


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> none of them interest me i hope the usa line up is better or il just get my vita with no games till something is out


The USA release date is the same like the EU release date I think. Check wiki.


----------



## ilman (Nov 22, 2011)

wipeout psv vs. mario kart 3ds
I almost feel sad for sony.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2011)

ilman said:


> wipeout psv vs. mario kart 3ds
> I almost feel sad for sony.


It's more like Modnation Racers vs Mario Kart 3DS. And MK 3DS came out what, 9 months AFTER the 3DS release, while the PSV will have MNR from day 1. You're comparison is totally wrong.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 22, 2011)

Huh, im surprised. I though there would be more titles i would be interested in.
The only one that even trips my trigger is the one with a working title (ninja gaiden lol) 
...And maybe Assassains creed.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm only interested in Disgaea 3 and maybe Street Fighter X Tekken.
I really hope Vita will get tons of RPG.


----------



## Langin (Nov 22, 2011)

Satangel said:


> ilman said:
> 
> 
> > wipeout psv vs. mario kart 3ds
> ...



but still 3 months before MNR!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > ilman said:
> ...


Yeah, but the PSV isn't even out yet, what could we do if the game was released now? Fact is that the 3DS doesn't have any decent racing game after 9 months into it's life, the PSV will have 3 (!!!) at it's first day.
Basically what I'm saying is that 3DS has no games at launch, and the PSV has 5 interesting titles, with one of those 5 that will be rated very high.


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

Ah, I see the fanboys have signed in.


----------



## mameks (Nov 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> Ah, I see the fanboys have signed in.




Anyways, pretty nice list.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> none of them interest me i hope the usa line up is better or il just get my vita with no games till something is out


Just have to ask, what's the point of a handheld gaming system without games on launch?

OT: What I see when looking at the list is a mix of quite a few genres, not to mention the 3rd party games. Let's see which one I'll end up buying first, the 3DS or the Vita. 


-Qtis


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> Ah, I see the fanboys have signed in.



What, so not liking the launch lineup instantly makes them a fanboy? lol


----------



## insidexdeath (Nov 22, 2011)

To be honest other than Uncharted, I'm not interested in anything else.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 22, 2011)

heartgold said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see the fanboys have signed in.
> ...


How many people have actually played unreleased games? This being said, who can tell if MK is any good or if the console is old after the PSV has been launched. No one. Thus saying "nothing to see here guys, it's just not as good as Nintendo" in one way or another, just doesn't do the job.

Also I'm looking at you Nintendo. Great launch titles for the 3DS..


-Qtis


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 22, 2011)

Spoiler



SONY SUCKS! NO GAMES. NINTENDO IS THE GREATEST. SONY COPIES NINTENDO EVERYDAY. NINTENDO IS 100% ORIGINAL AND CANNOT DO ANYTHING WRONG EVER. 3DS IS THE BEST.



Gravity Rush
Uncharted
and maybe Disgaea 3.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

Qtis said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Why are you mentioning Nintendo? lol

All I'm saying is just because someone's interest isn't caught by the games, it doesn't make the are a fanboy of x company. lol


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

heartgold said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, I see the fanboys have signed in.
> ...



Read this thread and look at utterly moronic the posts are. The Vita has a good first party line up and Sony deserve credit for being in a position to support their bloody handheld.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Sorry bud, it's a matter of opinion, if those games look like crap to them, it's life and vice-versa some people might love the lineup..


----------



## RoMee (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't really trust these list anymore
a lot could change before the Vita is released


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

heartgold said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...



The games look like crap to them because their fanboys. Just because a game isn't your particular cup of tea doesn't mean you can't acknowledge there's an appeal to those games. I don't like LoZ but I understand why people like those games because I'm a reasonable sort.


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

RoMee said:


> I don't really trust these list anymore
> a lot could change before the Vita is released


... It's official word from Sony.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really trust these list anymore
> ...


True but it really wouldn't be the first time one of these games gets postponed. Even if it's from Sony themselves, if the game isn't finished, they'll postpone and disappoint a lot of gamers who wanted that game immediately.


----------



## RoMee (Nov 22, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> RoMee said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really trust these list anymore
> ...



Yeah, but things always change at the last minute.
Look at the 3DS and how many launch game was delayed.

and what *Satangel *said.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

emigre said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Right, so what if they aren't a fan of Microsoft nor Nintendo, what does that make them? XD

I agree people should acknowledge there's an appeal of those games, I've seen people bash Nintendo and their products in certain threads. Not pointing fingers.


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

If they aren't a fan of Microsoft/Ninty/Sony than I call those people reasonable because they produce reasonable arguements.

Ans secondly Guild does for the most part have a valid argument.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not in EUR, but Modnation Racers fully cross compatible and cross playable with PS3 Modnation (already announced long ago as true) has always sounded like among the best Vita games, especially since MNR is already a top-quality Mario Kart esque PS3 game. Knowing that it's a launch title now, well, I'm now assiured what my one launch title for Vita will be. I'm pretty sure since EU has the same release date as USA, that the launch lineup will be the same.

So thanks, I was wondering if it would be or not, Modnation Racers will definately be my one and only launch title for Vita I'll get.


----------



## prowler (Nov 22, 2011)

Satangel said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > RoMee said:
> ...


Some of them are Japanese launch titles, only two of the games on the list being from SCEJ.

If they can get to Japanese launch, they can do Europe/America.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2011)

ilman said:


> wipeout psv vs. mario kart 3ds
> I almost feel sad for sony.



I know, right? They must feel horrible for squashing Mario Kart in just about every possible manner.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> ilman said:
> 
> 
> > wipeout psv vs. mario kart 3ds
> ...



Mario Kart 3DS or *Modnation Racers*. You really think Wipeout is more comparable to Mario Kart than Modnation is?

PS - Pick Modnation between those two, loads more customizations, 30,000+ tracks, etc.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2011)

Wait, a new Motorstorm? Fuck. Yes. Loved the PSP one and a Vita one sounds amazing. MNR: RT looks decent too for racers. Also interested in Gravity Daze, maybe Uncharted but that's bottom of my list honestly.

I'm hoping that Ruin and Ultimate MvC3 will crop up on the launch list, both of those are pretty awesome looking. Plus UMvC3 is a Japan launch title so I can't see why it wouldn't be for EU or US.

Also interested in Rayman Origins when its released, IDK if it'll be launch though. Shouldn't be too hard porting the PS3 version over though.



heartgold said:


> I agree people should acknowledge there's an appeal of those games, I've seen people bash Nintendo and their products in certain threads. Not pointing fingers.



Don't beat around the bush, grow a pair and call me out.



Foxi4 said:


> I know, right? They must feel horrible for squashing Mario Kart in just about every possible manner.



Did I ever say you're one of the weirdest people here? Like half the stuff you post makes me lol and nod enthusiastically with agreement and the other half is completely opposite.

You're a cool guy though.


----------



## emigre (Nov 22, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > ilman said:
> ...



He's taking the piss...


----------



## syko5150 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll be picking up the following as soon as they're released:

Bioshock
Gravity Rush
ModNation Racers
Ninja Gaiden
Touch My Katamari
Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3
Uncharted


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, a new Motorstorm? Fuck. Yes. Loved the PSP one and a Vita one sounds amazing. MNR: RT looks decent too for racers. Also interested in Gravity Daze, maybe Uncharted but that's bottom of my list honestly.
> 
> *I'm hoping that *Ruin and *Ultimate MvC3 will crop up on the launch list*, both of those are pretty awesome looking. Plus UMvC3 is a Japan launch title so I can't see why it wouldn't be for EU or US.
> 
> ...



Hell yes, me too. If for some reason it's not I'll get Uncharted instead.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2011)

Well Uncharted sorta looks alright, nothing compared to the main series entries and I do enjoy Motorstorm...but RC?
WipeOut...well it was a cool series but it got samey.
Modnation Racers...really? Do they really need to keep this series when they have so much better out there?

I'd have thought with the extra time Sony would have got something so much better, next year 3DS will have new Paper Mario, Fire emblem, Mario Tennis, Kid Icarus, Dragon Quest Rocket Slime 3, Resident Evil: Revelations plus whatever else Nintendo has up its sleeve as well as excellent games like Mario Kart 7 & Super Mario 3D Land before the year end and Sony just has...those for launch and some other games that will be on 360/PS3 anyway.

They just seem to be repeating the same mistakes again, great handheld, games that may be good but not worth buying a PSP Vita alone for.  Nintendo stumbled with their handheld but are making it up with their Xmas and early 2012 releases, Sony with all their clout should be able to pull some great exclusives but just stick with stuff that won't shift their handheld. Again they're going to have a handheld that's essential to own after a few years but not straight away.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Wait, a new Motorstorm? Fuck. Yes. Loved the PSP one and a Vita one sounds amazing. MNR: RT looks decent too for racers. Also interested in Gravity Daze, maybe Uncharted but that's bottom of my list honestly.
> 
> I'm hoping that Ruin and Ultimate MvC3 will crop up on the launch list, both of those are pretty awesome looking. Plus UMvC3 is a Japan launch title so I can't see why it wouldn't be for EU or US.
> 
> ...



Sure, You're the of biggest Nintendo criticiser on this forum. Nothing pleases you, but that's no way to say you're wrong. Everyone has opinions, right? =)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2011)

heartgold said:


> Sure, You're the of biggest Nintendo criticiser on this forum. Nothing pleases you, but that's no way to say you're wrong. Everyone has opinions, right? =)



Except I'm not. I don't mindlessly hate Nintendo, I hate on things they do, sure, but not everything. I'm still a Wii owner and a DS owner, I'm certainly not your typical "hater". "Level-headed" is probably a better term.

EDIT: On an unrelated note, I looked up a bit on "Unit 13" and it looks pretty meh. Might as well just make a SOCOM Vita game or something. Or port whatever the latest SOCOM was for the PS3 and add cross platform play.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 22, 2011)

The launch line-up isn't bad. Uncharted, Gravity Rush and Wipeout look nice. While it wouldn't make me buy a Vita at launch, it's pretty good.


----------



## heartgold (Nov 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, You're the of biggest Nintendo criticiser on this forum. Nothing pleases you, but that's no way to say you're wrong. Everyone has opinions, right? =)
> ...



Then please do excuse me as I'm mistaken. Thanks for clearing that up. You're not anti-Nintendo as I thought you were. 

Back on topic, That lineup is quite impressive but not my type unfortunately. Hopefully I'll get one in the future, PSvita looks to be a promising hardware.


----------



## Cortador (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't care what people say. This IS a much better launch than the 3DS. Plus there are some titles that are confirmed to be coming out on launch time that are not included. (Disgaea 3 I am looking at you).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2011)

Cortador said:


> I don't care what people say. This IS a much better launch than the 3DS. Plus there are some titles that are confirmed to be coming out on launch time that are not included. (Disgaea 3 I am looking at you).



Disgaea 3 was confirmed for Japan, no where else yet.


----------



## Souldragon (Nov 22, 2011)

The current release list is better than the 3DS release list, however everything could change.. Look at 3DS Zelda OOT. Judge it once they release the system and games but what I'm seeing now, its better than the 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2011)

Souldragon said:


> The current release list is better than the 3DS release list, however everything could change.. Look at 3DS Zelda OOT. Judge it once they release the system and games but what I'm seeing now, its better than the 3DS.



A lousy port of a ten year plus game definitely didn't make the 3DS stand on any higher ground.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A lousy port of a ten year plus game definitely didn't make the 3DS stand on any higher ground.


The core game itself shits on anything that appeared on PSP or PSP Vita in the future. Yeah it was a lazy port, Nintendo could have done much more than make it look a bit better but its a N64 game that still beats any PSP/PS2/PS3 title going.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> The core game itself shits on anything that appeared on PSP or PSP Vita in the future. Yeah it was a lazy port, Nintendo could have done much more than make it look a bit better but its a N64 game that still beats any PSP/PS2/PS3 title going.



I really don't think it aged well, I don't see it stepping over Twilight Princess or even Skyward Sword anytime soon.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 22, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > The core game itself shits on anything that appeared on PSP or PSP Vita in the future. Yeah it was a lazy port, Nintendo could have done much more than make it look a bit better but its a N64 game that still beats any PSP/PS2/PS3 title going.
> ...


Really? Twilight Princess is nothing to that game, for me its the worst of the 3D Zelda games (I dont include the 2.5D DS titles). By all means I prefer Wind Waker but OoT is a timeless gem and the 3DS version improves a lot especially as it takes those pre-rendered background parts away.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 22, 2011)

Hadrian said:


> Really? Twilight Princess is nothing to that game, for me its the worst of the 3D Zelda games (I dont include the 2.5D DS titles). By all means I prefer Wind Waker but OoT is a timeless gem and the 3DS version improves a lot especially as it takes those pre-rendered background parts away.



I'm a big Twilight Princess guy honestly, usually Zelda doesn't attract me on environments and stuff but it was really well designed in that area. Gameplay was fun and dungeons were well enough designed too. I tried Wind Waker but my save file got lost or something so I really don't speak on that. I tried OoT on Virtual Console and it just didn't impress me like people said it would.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't obviously live in EU, but where's LittleBigPlanet?


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 23, 2011)

GameWinner said:


> I don't obviously live in EU, but where's LittleBigPlanet?



That was never said to be a launch title, only a "around launch" title.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't think the Japan launch is this good, right?

Anyways great list. Gravity Rush and Uncharted will definitely be tops (Guild should be amazed).
Although I'm still a little skeptical over GR. I'm not too fond of racers (esp wipeout, I know many say it's a great game but I don't really like it.) so...

I'll likely pick this console up in a few months after launch or perhaps next year black Friday when my exams are over.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 23, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> I don't think the Japan launch is this good, right?



In my opinion, the simple fact it has Modnation Racers on it makes it the best possible list, as it's the only launch title I'm thinking "OMG I WANT NAO!!!!". I just really hope it comes to USA as a launch title too.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

Hmm not bad line up, only Uncharted remotely interest me. Will wait for FFX remake eventually before i take the jump


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 23, 2011)

Man, even as biased as I am towards the 3DS, this line-up doesn't disappoint. But come 2012....


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know this is EU, I don't know if US games have been announced yet, but holy crap, Uncharted is launch!!!! I'm gonna buy Uncharted and a Vita day 1


----------



## syko5150 (Nov 23, 2011)

Scott-105 said:


> I know this is EU, I don't know if US games have been announced yet, but holy crap, Uncharted is launch!!!! I'm gonna buy Uncharted and a Vita day 1


It will probably be essentially the same, but 1 or 2 different games.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 23, 2011)

syko5150 said:


> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is EU, I don't know if US games have been announced yet, but holy crap, Uncharted is launch!!!! I'm gonna buy Uncharted and a Vita day 1
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## Xuphor (Nov 23, 2011)

I made a poll to ask and keep better organized which of the games is the most popular. Vote for yours.
http://gbatemp.net/topic/314211-which-eu-100-confirmed-games-will-you-get-at-launch/


----------



## Centrix (Nov 23, 2011)

Meh is all I'll say about the vita nd its launch line up!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Nov 23, 2011)

That uncharted game is looking good


----------



## Net_Bastard (Nov 23, 2011)

This handheld, with UCGA, MNR, and Gravity Rush is probably one of my highest anticipated releases of next year. I honestly don't care if those 3 will be the only ones worth a damn. I still want those games, and I'd happily plunk down $300 for the system plus one of them.


Also, I must add that people who think that MK > MNR obviously:

a) haven't played the PS3 version of MNR

or b) have REALLY thick rose-tinted glasses on.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 23, 2011)

Net_Bastard said:


> Also, I must add that people who think that MK > MNR obviously:
> 
> a) haven't played the PS3 version of MNR
> 
> or b) have REALLY thick rose-tinted glasses on.


I don't wish to spark a war between MNR and MK but I find both having each of its quality points. 

MK started way long in 1992, so I bet it has a much larger racing experience than MNR which started with the PSP.

MNR on the other hand had some very creative stuff. The Vita version allows you to design tracks and more, even PS3 crossplay. Mario Kart brings new tracks + old classic tracks with new mechanics, delightful side quests and communities.

The using on MNR PS3 VS MK is a little unfair though. The vita is a portable, and the game isn't even out yet. I suppose it'll be way better than the 'mediocre' PSP version and plays more similarly to its PS3 counterpart but I'll wait for the official game before deciding.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 23, 2011)

There is not one game in that list that I like..
Well that's what to expect when you look at the dull PSP library.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Uncharted
Assassin's Creed
Call Of Duty
FIFA
Wipeout
LBP
Silent Hill

Already better than the 3DS


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Uncharted
> Assassin's Creed
> Call Of Duty
> FIFA
> ...


Those games might not be coming for a very long time..
Plus 3DS would probably be getting some of them.


----------



## prowler (Nov 23, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> There is not one game in that list that I like..
> Well that's what to expect when you look at the dull PSP library.


have you owned a PSP lately or just trolling? Thanks for giving me one more reason to put you on my ignore list.





FireGrey said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Uncharted
> ...


>3DS probably be getting some of them
If you like FIFA or Call of Duty, yeah.



Xuphor said:


> I made a poll to ask and keep better organized which of the games is the most popular. Vote for yours.
> http://gbatemp.net/t...-get-at-launch/


How is that better organized?

You know these are only first party titles that are confirmed? There could be a whole lot more depending on third party.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 23, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > There is not one game in that list that I like..
> ...


Well obviously I haven't owned a PSP if i don't like it's games..
Anyway only 2 games that caught my interest is Assassin's Creed and COD.
But I can just get them on the PS3 or something.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 23, 2011)

Vita launch is looking lame.  Worse than 3DS launch.  
Uncharted isnt worth the money (short, single player, stupid AI, bad controls, bad, bad game with pretty graphics)Not sure why its so loved myself. 
Motorstorm is the only game that looks worth buying.
Won't be getting one of these till some games worth playing come out and the price drops drastically.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 23, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> Vita launch is looking lame.  Worse than 3DS launch.
> Uncharted isnt worth the money (short, single player, stupid AI, bad controls, bad, bad game with pretty graphics)Not sure why its so loved myself.
> Motorstorm is the only game that looks worth buying.
> Won't be getting one of these till some games worth playing come out and the price drops drastically.


Have you ever played half the launch game son previous consoles?.


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



Woah hold your horses Mr Sony.
They don't like the look of the games at launch.  That does not make them fanboys.  They could be Sony fans but are dissapointed with the games line up, they could just not like handheld gaming, they could be having a bad day, or they may have come here just to upset you.
Either way, they have their OWN opinion.
YOU my nieve friend, are the FANBOY.

PS
I think the games look absolutely SHITE too.
Waiting for a year to decide what to get:

VITA vs 3DS.
(3DS is so far, winning)


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 23, 2011)

So glad I did not go and buy a 3DS it looks so puny compared to this beast.

Better games
Better features
Better graphics
Bigger Screen
Gameplay looks fantastic from trailers too


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > Vita launch is looking lame.  Worse than 3DS launch.
> ...



Yep.  Thats my point really.  I may as well play full blown console versions.  Just got me a PS3 recently.

Uncharted: played uncharted 2 (amazing/original) played uncharted 3 (why is this a game? Its a pre planned boredom fest) my opinion
WipEout:  Played the demo on PS3, it was sooooooooo bad.  Never enjoyed wipeout, really dull game.
Reality Fighters:  This looks fun.
Little Deviants:  Meh
ModNation Racers: Never played it
Everybody's Golf:  Absolutely SHITE
Escape Plan: Never played it/ heard of it.
Top Darts:  Top SHITE
Hustle Kings:  Hustle SHITE
Unit 13:  might be good, worth waiting for a review
MotorStorm RC: Motorstorm apocalypse is really fun, great game.
Gravity Rush:  Looks meh sometimes and ok others.  


PS3 vs VITA

£250 PSVita with absolutely no games
vs
£187 PS3 in a bundle with 3 games


----------



## Qtis (Nov 23, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> Woah hold your horses Mr Sony.
> They don't like the look of the games at launch.  That does not make them fanboys.  They could be Sony fans but are dissapointed with the games line up, they could just not like handheld gaming, they could be having a bad day, or they may have come here just to upset you.
> Either way, they have their OWN opinion.
> YOU my nieve friend, are the FANBOY.
> ...


You apparently didn't read what emigre even said? Even though you can say that something is bad in your *opinion*, it doesn't mean that they are bad for everyone. Thus what emigre said. Also how have you even tried a single game on a Vita so far? Doubt that. There are thousands of games that have been released and saying one game is shit because of your personal opinion doesn't really do anything else except make yourself look a bit.. naive? Look at games like CoD: MW3 and BF3. Both games have been said to be utter shite, but oh wait. MW3 just made quite a bit of profit on the first week of the release.





lostdwarf said:


> PS3 vs VITA
> £250 PSVita with absolutely no games
> vs
> £187 PS3 in a bundle with 3 games


You do know you just compared an unreleased console to a console released in 2006. Never thought that the PS3 actually cost quite a bit more on launch than nowadays? It's kinda like comparing the PS2 and the then unreleased Wii. Which had better games and a cheaper price back then? This just displays the situation that old hardware is very competitive compared to new, unreleased hardware, not that one is garbage.


-Qtis

Editing this into something readable. Apparently the editing tools just did a dead drop..

ps. I think Rockstar didn't even mention playing same series games on a different console. It was more a point to the fact that launch games are rarely the best selling games, not that there are games available on a PS3 or another console. If that was the case, why even bother with portables, since most franchises are on the main home consoles in one way or another (they are different games though...)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 23, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> There is not one game in that list that I like..
> Well that's what to expect when you look at the dull PSP library.



So you criticize me for "hating" on the 3DS at every turn but you come to here and post these shit comments?

Fucking Christ... My ignore list may start having company.


----------



## Range-TE (Nov 23, 2011)

looks alright, people would probably buy it for uncharted, though i my self don't see a game that makes me HAVE to get the Vita


let's see how far Ubisoft will say they're making a portable AC game for the next generations before they pull it back and make it a console game


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 23, 2011)

no I have never played a vita.  I was asked if I had ever played games in the series.
I played them on my new PS3 -  as I said in my post.

the reason I am comparing old hardware to new is because sony keep comparing them.
"graphics as good as PS3 in your hands"

also why would I want to buy smaller handheld versions of full console games? that is stupid.  if they want me to play it on the go, let me buy a console game and transfer it to psv. for free.  if anyone buys uncharted in PS3 and still wants vita uncharted - they need their head examined.


----------



## emigre (Nov 23, 2011)

I long for the day when news about Sony can be discussed in a reasonable manner on this forum.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 23, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> no I have never played a vita.  I was asked if I had ever played games in the series.
> I played them on my new PS3 -  as I said in my post.
> 
> the reason I am comparing old hardware to new is because sony keep comparing them.
> ...


Although I much agree that a full blown experience is much better and sony keep comparing them, I kinda disagree with the bold. It's like wanting Mario Kart on Wii and still wants Mario Kart 7 needs to have their head examined.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Nov 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> I long for the day when news about Sony can be discussed in a reasonable manner on this forum.


Well, it's gbatemp after all, maybe if it was psptemp, this forum would be full of sony fanboy/nintendo haters.
But I really hope one day, we could all discuss video game in peace and love 
A video game is still a game, on whatever console it is released, so let's just all enjoy games!


----------



## prowler (Nov 23, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> if anyone buys uncharted in PS3 and still wants vita uncharted - they need their head examined.


.... What?
Uncharted Vita isn't a port or anything, it's set before the first game...


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 23, 2011)

emigre said:


> I long for the day when news about Sony can be discussed in a reasonable manner on this forum.


I long for the day when Nintendo and Sony can be discussed equally - no flaming, against the smartphones trying to overthrow the handheld industry. I am serious.






Erdnaxela said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > I long for the day when news about Sony can be discussed in a reasonable manner on this forum.
> ...


THIS.


----------



## Paarish (Nov 23, 2011)

Bar Uncharted... none of these games are interesting for me.
I'll still buy a Vita... but for now I think I'll wait for a bit...


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> So glad I did not go and buy a 3DS it looks so puny compared to this beast.
> 
> Better games
> Better features
> ...





Rockstar said:


> Uncharted
> *Assassin's Creed*
> Call Of Duty
> FIFA
> ...


Say where now? Say what now?
 3ds 2012 line up 
I think it even missing some titles....
*3ds list next year*(top 6)
HEROES OF RUIN
KID ICARUS: UPRISING
RESIDENT EVIL: REVELATIONS
TEKKEN 3D: PRIME EDITION
DYNASTY WARRIORS VS.
PROFESSOR LAYTON VS. ACE ATTORNEY

*Psv list next year*(top 6)
Disgaea 3 Return
Gravity Rush
Shinobido 2
ModNation Racers: Road Trip
Silent Hill: Book of Memories
Little Deviants

Yes I copied and past the words. 

The fighting games, I'll just get those on the ps3.

Reality Fighters is a full game?

When November end, 3ds and psv would pretty much be at the same level with features and all.

It pretty much hd-like vs 3d, games vs games(Which is all up to developers).


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > So glad I did not go and buy a 3DS it looks so puny compared to this beast.
> ...


It's quite unfair to compare it like that. The PSV will just be out shortly in 2012 while the 3DS is already out for a year or less.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 23, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> It's quite unfair to compare it like that. The PSV will just be out shortly in 2012 while the 3DS is already out for a year or less.


There are ones talking about the "PSV is so much better!!!"

Not saying one better than the other,but it seems to me like he was showing a blind eye to the 3ds.

Where is Assassin's Creed and LBP on the list?


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 23, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > It's quite unfair to compare it like that. The PSV will just be out shortly in 2012 while the 3DS is already out for a year or less.
> ...


Well, it is kinda true 3DS is getting some very good software in 2012.

I'm just saying that your comparison is unfair, the 3DS afterall did have a mediocre launch.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome.
Can't wait for this!


----------



## lostdwarf (Nov 23, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > no I have never played a vita.  I was asked if I had ever played games in the series.
> ...



yes but the 3DS mariokart will be
1. in 3D, and 3D racing games are fantastic.
2. it's multiplayer.  uncharted is a short, single player, single play through, waste of money. IMO

I think the Vita is a great piece of kit but also I believe sony will regret competing with itself in the long run.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 23, 2011)

lostdwarf said:


> yes but the 3DS mariokart will be
> 1. in 3D, and 3D racing games are fantastic.
> 2. it's multiplayer.  uncharted is a short, single player, single play through, waste of money. IMO



So since something is in 3D it's now a justified purchase?

Oh, where to start... Regardless, I think I'll end with "There is so much wrong in this statement".

EDIT:Add Ultimate Marvel vs. Capcom 3 to the list. For North America at least.

EDIT 2: Also, UMvC3 on launch now means I'm sold. That's final.


----------



## insidexdeath (Nov 23, 2011)

I noticed some people here care about graphics, this whole HD and 3D is just gimmick. People are meant to be following which games suit them and buy the console/handheld that has those games not which company is making this console/handheld.


----------



## Cortador (Nov 23, 2011)

Blah Blah Blah. So much crying going on around here by Nintendo Fanboys. Seriously, you already posted your opinion (Those games look like a crap) at least once per page, do you have to keep replying on every page?

I am getting it first day and am glad i don't depend on my parents to buy stuff for me.


----------



## Mario264 (Nov 23, 2011)

Those games look pretty good. I will definitely buy a Vita when I have enough money.  

I don't have a PS3, but I loved my PSP and also Umvc3 pretty much is the game that would really convince me that I need this. (not too interested in Uncharted or racing games...)
Just for the record, I have a 3DS and It's a great console. Both line-ups for the 3DS and Vita look great in 2012 and I can't wait to get stuck in to some quality games!


----------



## Valwin (Nov 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> lostdwarf said:
> 
> 
> > yes but the 3DS mariokart will be
> ...


UMvC3 yea we havent seen this game already


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 23, 2011)

Valwin said:


> UMvC3 yea we havent seen this game already



It just came out like a week ago.

Stop whining you girl.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 23, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > UMvC3 yea we havent seen this game already
> ...



i am not  whining for anything

the 3DS also suffered from stuff like this


----------



## Necron (Nov 23, 2011)

Oddworld Stranger's Wrath!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 24, 2011)

Is the launch price announced yet?
Personally I'm waiting for the FFX HD release before I pick up a Vita.


----------



## prowler (Nov 24, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:


> Is the launch price announced yet?
> Personally I'm waiting for the FFX HD release before I pick up a Vita.


£229 Wifi model
£279 3G model


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 24, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > There is not one game in that list that I like..
> ...


Nope, pretty much testing for reactions.
Which i am sorry for.
But really, everyone should just leave 3DS out of Vita threads and Vita out of 3DS threads.
Too much fanboy wars.
This is almost exactly like the 360 vs PS3 wars, which just fails completely..


----------



## testatura (Nov 24, 2011)

well a bit on topic...yup, nice lineup, very interested in bioshock, that'll probably come out around next Christmas.. and mod nation racers ,maybe uncharted, but it kinda gave the impression of tech demo...

...and now to brag about motorstorm RC, I think it'll suck! its like watching great game going down... why ?
first one great, second one omg,omg..! psp one awesome, apocalypse.. with cheap movies, story, and 3 hours of campaign... no unlocking.. didn't like that one..  and finally rc, thats awesome (revolt did it great 11 years ago...), and what to expect  motorstorm arena, fps spinoff, puzzle ?

cheers!


----------



## Qtis (Nov 24, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



And you really say you're not even remotely trying to troll? "3DS threads had something negative, Vita threads should have that too!" please... Comparing products = good and constructive. Bashing one console and saying the other one is much better without really giving any real reasons to why that is, is just plain stupid. Sometimes posting when you don't have anything to say is just.. Well sometimes I would like to have a big sign "Don't. Just don't". This is one of those times..


-Qtis


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks nice. 

LOOKS, LOOKS, LOOKS. I give no concrete bases, no over the top justifications, no comparisons, no competitions, just LOOKS. And so, in this particular case, I acknowledge this is baseless. This does not mean however that I am blindly loving the PS Vita and mindlessly hating the 3DS.

OK.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 23, 2011)

No soup for you 32GB memory cards for European/Australian launch.
Not like you guys are missing out anyway, its a rip. 

http://kotaku.com/58...-for-you-europe


----------



## raulpica (Dec 23, 2011)

Interested in:
NONE

Slightly interested if price is really cheap:
WipEout 2048
Touch My Katamari

Looks like my naming "*Port*station" that I used for the PSP will also go for the Vita, judging from the really high number of ports 

EDIT: Looks like I was one month too late to this thread. Oh well


----------

